# Made a couple push daggers



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 17, 2017)

I know someone on the site has made push daggers before I saw some on ebay the other day cruising around, so I thought i would give 'em a try. Top one is made from a circular saw blade and the bottom one is 1095 ....top is single bevel and bottom is beveled on both sides. My big problem is making sheaths for these tiny boogers. Any one ever make any?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2017)

Very cool Pappy Are those brass pins inset in the handle of the bottom one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, I just drilled out a hair under 1/8" dia. and hammered them into the steel. They go all the way through. No handle material installed just used the brass for accenting the look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2017)

Besutiful, and hopefully not useful!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 25, 2017)

Strider said:


> Besutiful, and hopefully not useful!


the top one is sitting on my son's desk and the bottom one is in my daughter's purse. I do hope they never have to use one but you never know....with the way the world is going


----------

